# Skids Top Needed Specs



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Whats most important in a skid when using one for snow removal.
and lets assume using just a 8ft pusher.

Examples..Horsepower -Operating Weight -Rated Operating capacity - Dump Height..

Looking for opinions on the top 3 or 4 things that are the most important to you in a skid steer before you will purchase it for snow removal.

1 being the most important with 3 or 4 being least important.

Excluding dealer support. I think this should be a given anyway.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

2 speed, snow tires, high flow if you want to use a blower.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

simple plowing....cab, heater,2 speed, weight, power, radio, 12 volt plug, cup holder, wifi


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

These things depend on what type of snow removal you are doing with it. I think weight is most important with snow tires being a close second. A heated cab is worth the money for sure. 

Tell us how you're going to use it for snow.


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess I was looking for answers along the lines of... maybe horsepower being more important than weight of the machine or visa versa. 
And then how much horse and how much weight is needed in a machine.

How much more height does snow tires add to the machine?

Explain 'type of snow removal'...
I have a 'L' shaped paved parking lot w/ 2 drives (1in 1out) to do
and also a storage facility to do, stone drives. Currently using PU 3/4ton with Vblade


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're getting an 8' pusher to use on the skid, then get a machine with at least 50 HP. Yes a lesser machine would work in lighter snow conditions but you're gonna want something that you can depend on to push through heavy conditions as well. A higher HP machine will obviously weigh more and push more...and cost more.I wouldn't buy a machine without 2 speed, cab and heat and a set of snow tires. As far as raising the height of the machine with snow tires, it depends on which tires you get. There have been lots of threads discussing these very issues if you look around the site.


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

WIPensFan;2015296 said:


> If you're getting an 8' pusher to use on the skid, then get a machine with at least 50 HP. Yes a lesser machine would work in lighter snow conditions but you're gonna want something that you can depend on to push through heavy conditions as well. A higher HP machine will obviously weigh more and push more...and cost more.


and if down the road I graduate from the 8ft pusher to a blade/pusher/box combo unit such as what HLA / MetalPless or Virnings or a 9ft kage unit. Does that change anything as far as horsepower or size machine.

Right now im leaning towards the bobcat S590 or Cat 242D. but im wondering if they would be big enough. 2 years ago when we got hammered with snow I had to rent a machine as the truck was in the shop it was a Bobcat S220 which worked great with the 8ft pusher. So I dont want one bigger than that but not sure how much smaller I should go.
Guess I would add that depending on the snow and wind some of the buildings drift pretty good in some areas at times, maybe 3 to 4 ft high


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnowMatic;2015299 said:


> and if down the road I graduate from the 8ft pusher to a blade/pusher/box combo unit such as what HLA / MetalPless or Virnings or a 9ft kage unit. Does that change anything as far as horsepower or size machine.
> 
> Right now im leaning towards the bobcat S590 or Cat 242D. but im wondering if they would be big enough. 2 years ago when we got hammered with snow I had to rent a machine as the truck was in the shop it was a Bobcat S220 which worked great with the 8ft pusher. So I dont want one bigger than that but not sure how much smaller I should go.
> Guess I would add that depending on the snow and wind some of the buildings drift pretty good in some areas at times, maybe 3 to 4 ft high


The S590 is plenty big enough for what you want to do initially, but you might want to look at the S650 if you plan on putting a 9' or 10' pusher or combo unit as you describe above. Not that the S590 wouldn't push those, but a bigger machine will do it easier. I personally think the S650 or whatever Cat makes in the 75HP range would be the best investment for you. Buy one that is loaded with option too, no regrets


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Power, weight, Heated Cab, snow tires, 2-speed....my thoughts. We use a CAT 226B with 8' Kage system and really like the combo, but could use a little extra weight at times. I have had a couple times where the Kage gets full and running over with the light glazing of snow on the concrete that the skid will run out of traction with standard tires. I don't have snow tires, but have read a lot about them and how much better they make it for moving snow. They can also increase speed with a taller tire. One word of caution on the 2-speed is I know of another contractor that broke out his door glass with his forehead when he hit a crack in the parking lot. Ouch!


----------

